# تعلم الانكليزية معنا



## صوت الحـق (21 يوليو 2010)

*سلام المسيح الرب  يكون معكم اخوتي




قررت افتح دورة و هي من المرحلة 20% الى المرحلة 80%


يعني تدخل هنا تعرف الحروف وشوية كلمات و تطلع تعرف الانكليزية

طبعا بنفس الاسلوب الي انا تعلمت بيه اللغه


الدورة تتضمن اولا التعريف عن الازمنة و ثانيا سماعي و تمارين و ثالثا   كتابه


سوف يتم وضع التمارين على روابط انا راح اعملها بنفسي بس اكيد مش حيفيد انك   تعملها بدون اخذ الدرس طبعا


اريد من كل عضو يحب يشارك يسجل اسمه هنا و لا شروط غير المتابعه الجدية


الرب يبارككم و اذكروني في صلواتكم*


----------



## جيلان (21 يوليو 2010)

*تسجيل متابعة ..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يوليو 2010)

*معاك .. تسجيل متابعة ..
*


----------



## rana1981 (21 يوليو 2010)

*وانا معاك*​


----------



## صوت الحـق (21 يوليو 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم

منورررين


----------



## صوت الحـق (21 يوليو 2010)

*Course’s outlines and notes*

*Course’s outlines and notes
​ 
 


​ 


 Hello everyone,
  This is the outlines and the notes for the whole English course


  1-   NoArabic at all
  2-  No cheating at all because it is for you
  3-  I am not an English teacher so please if I have something wrong tell me and I  will ask about it
  4-  Our course is a huge  course because it will be given in many Christians’ forums
  5-  This course is  copyrighted by Truth Voice “me” and nobody from other forums can copy  anything
  6-  The course will be many levels starting from the verb tenses, reading, listening, and  writing. You will read the topic in here and you will do the exercises  that I will do but in other site because I don’t have the permission to program an HTML files in any  forum, and the tests will be privet for sure.
  7-  Please do not use shortcuts or slang words because you are studying  the academic English. EX. Bro, sis, wanna, gonna, lol, GBU… etc.
  8-  Try to do the exercise many times, you will send me the results  in the forum
  9-  The exercises’ results that you will send for me MUST be  like this example. You tried first time and you got 70 then 80 then 90  so send me 70, 80, 90
  10-     Try not to use the translations’ programs or Google because Google knows that but you do not!
  11-     Use the perfect things that you know like comma (,) semicolon (  parentheses (()) Also, try to use the upper case in the right place
  12-     I will replay for you all and try to correct what you wrote in colors
  13-     Do not be shy to write because you will never learn!
  14-     I will give writing assignment as homework so please finish it  as soon as you can because it takes me along time to correct it
  15-     This is the thing that let me finish my language in less than  six months. “Use it or  lose it” 
  16-     This course is what I studied in ESL “English as a second  language. “
  17-     When you have to write for me DO NOT use Microsoft Word for  writing. Use a normal text editor. I will tell why when you finish
  18-     I will put the topics when I have a time because I am too busy  and this needs time to be done and all of you are working; however,  this will be in more than six forums!
  19-     Welcome to the other Christians'  forums to ask me to do this course in them  forums
  20-     I want to say thank you for the whole Administrators and the Managements  and all members in all the forums that helped me to  do this
 
  •   I might forgot a note or something so I will add it here later

​ 
 Thank you all and goodluck
​


​*


----------



## جيلان (21 يوليو 2010)

من فضلك ياريت الكورسات تنزل هنا فى نفس الموضوع لعدم التشتيت ( على فترات )

*تم الدمج*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

*متااااااااااابع​*


----------



## صوت الحـق (21 يوليو 2010)

لا انا افضل منفصله لان هناك اعضاء لا يدخلون الا قليلا و اذا سائل سؤال فانا ما اعرف عن اي موضوع هو يتكلم!!


على كل ارجو من الجميع قراءة قوانين الدورة وخاصه رقم واحد من المشاركة الاخرى لي هنا


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يوليو 2010)

> *1-   noarabic at all*



ازاى انت بتعمل دوره تعليميه ومش عاوز حد يكلمك عربى
يعنى انت داخل تعلم المتعلمين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2010)

صوت الحـق قال:


> لا انا افضل منفصله لان هناك اعضاء لا يدخلون الا قليلا و اذا سائل سؤال فانا ما اعرف عن اي موضوع هو يتكلم!!
> 
> 
> على كل ارجو من الجميع قراءة قوانين الدورة وخاصه رقم واحد من المشاركة الاخرى لي هنا





احنا موجودين وممكن ننبه ونوجه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يوليو 2010)

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة​


----------



## صوت الحـق (22 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> احنا موجودين وممكن ننبه ونوجه




عفوا اخي بس قصدي

Speak English please


----------



## صوت الحـق (22 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ازاى انت بتعمل دوره تعليميه ومش عاوز حد يكلمك عربى
> يعنى انت داخل تعلم المتعلمين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




لا مش متعلمين

بس انا لو حكيت عربي وانت حتستعمل مترجم مش حتستفاد

انا تعلمت اللغه من الصفر ب4 اشهر و اخذت الشهادة بالشهر 6

اول سؤال كان اكتب اسمك و خليه على الطاوله (للتعريف) كان جوابي لا اتكلم الانكليزية

ما اتوقع هناك شخص لا يعرف الحروف وبعض الكلمات



يا اخوان المنتديات الاخرى فتحوو محاورات و تعليقات بالانكليزي و نحن لسا بالمضارع المستمر 



اتشجعو و مفيش اي عيب انك تغلط علشان تتعلم


اخر رد بالعربي


No Arabic please 


I want to help you all

Please reread the course outlines so you know what we are talking about and I will put the 1st and the 2nd topic in here


Have a good weekend and good luck for you all


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يوليو 2010)

صوت الحـق قال:


> لا مش متعلمين
> 
> بس انا لو حكيت عربي وانت حتستعمل مترجم مش حتستفاد
> 
> ...



this is your responsibility on the subject, how to explain the english grammer & how can learn english to all members and make them speak it 
But in truth I did not see a baby without teeth eat food, but drink the milk first and then eat after that


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يوليو 2010)

*It's hard to all members speak English fluently with you. you must explain to them how to make the sentence , how make the question ? and then explain tenses to them , I am studying  English so I wrote this speech . you free do anything . i am just write my opinion 
god with u  *​


----------



## جيلان (22 يوليو 2010)

please ، let us first give him chance to explain after that you can judge a work
okyy ?


----------



## جيلان (22 يوليو 2010)

صوت الحـق قال:


> عفوا اخي بس قصدي
> 
> speak english please


 
اخى العزيز
الاخ كليمو بيقول ( احنا ممكن نوجه ) كلامه هذا ليس بخصوص شروط دورتك اللغوية لكن بخصوص دمج المواضيع فى موضوع واحد هنا الشىء الذى كلمتك بخصوصه لعدم التشتيت .. 

فهو يرد على قولك هذا


صوت الحـق قال:


> لا انا افضل منفصله لان هناك اعضاء لا يدخلون الا قليلا و اذا سائل سؤال فانا ما اعرف عن اي موضوع هو يتكلم!!


 
تمام ..


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يوليو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> please ، let us first give him chance to explain after that you can judge a work
> okyy ?


 

زى ما تحبو يا مقدسه 
كان مجرد رأى


----------



## جيلان (22 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> زى ما تحبو يا مقدسه
> كان مجرد رأى


 
زى ما الكل يحب يا كيو 
i just say my opinion too


----------



## صوت الحـق (23 يوليو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> This is your responsibility on the subject. How to explain the English grammar, and how can learn (teach) English to all members and make them speak it
> But in truth (fact) I did not see a baby without teeth eats food, but drinks milk first and then eat after that






That is right dear brother, but did you read the course outlines???


I said from 20%

It is really easy just by try to talk or right, and somebody corrects for you like what I did above. In addition to that, please do not use Google or any other thing because you will never learn.



The need is the mother of the invention))


=))

That is an Arabic idiom but you know what it means



Please just try to start and you will find it simple

As I said, first day they asked me to write my name and put it on the table and I said I am sorry I do not speak English



Have a good day and good luck


----------



## صوت الحـق (23 يوليو 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *It's hard to all members to speak English fluently with you. You must (should) explain to them how to make the (a) sentence , and how to make the question? Then explain tenses to them. I am studying  English so I wrote this speech. You free to do anything. I am just writing my opinion
> God with you *​




Hello,


I know that dear, but I wrote that in the first topic which was course outlines . I will see what I am going to do because this course is not only in this forum but the other forums doing the homework!!


That is fine I will solve that


Have a wonderful day and God bless you.


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يوليو 2010)

I follow up with you and be a good idea to speak in English among the members​


----------



## صوت الحـق (23 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> I follow up with you and (be) it is  a good idea to speak in English among the members​





I think I will start from Zero so all members will know about what we are talking about.


Thank you for replaying


----------



## صوت الحـق (1 أغسطس 2010)

*هذا كتاب  شامل لكل قواعد اللغه الانكليزية و يحوي على امثله و استخدامه سل جدا  للمستوى من المبتدى الى اكثر من الوسط اتمنى ان الكل يحمله حتى نبدا  بالدروس المتقدمة و صلوا لاجلي و اعتذر جدا من الجميع لتاخري فانا مشغول  جدا


التحميل من هنا

صوت الحق*


----------



## صوت الحـق (7 أغسطس 2010)

كيفية كتابة جملة باللغة الانكليزية


How to write a sentence in English

اولا يجب علينا معرفة تركيب الجمله او الفورم


Form


تكتب الجملة باللغه العربية كالتالي

فعل + فاعل + مفعول به + تكملة الجمله ان وجد


اما بالنسبة الى الانكليزية فالجملة تتكون من


فاعل + فعل + مفعول به + التكملة


Subject + Verb + Object + Complement  


مثال

انا العب كرة القدم

I am playing football. 


يرجى الانتباه ان كل جمله تبدا بحرف كبير

Uppercase 


وتنتهي ب (.)  تقرا دوت و ليس فولستوب

Dot

لاحظ ان الدوت تاتي مباشرة بعد اخر حرف ( بدون مسافة)




الواجب

Homework

اكتب خمس جمل من تعبيرك كاملة المعنى بسيطة و غير منقولة

الي ينقل جمله يعاقب ب3


Done

اتمنى اكون افدتكم و اي سؤال انا جاهز


----------



## rana1981 (8 أغسطس 2010)

*This is your responsibility on the subject. How to explain the English grammar, and how can learn (teach) English to all members and make them speak it 
But in truth (fact) I did not see a baby without teeth eats food, but drinks milk first and then eat after that   


This is your responsibility on this subject; how to explain the English grammar, and how can teach English to all members and make them speak it. 
But in fact, I don't see a baby without teeth eats food, but drinks the milk first then eats.*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 أغسطس 2010)

*It's hard to all members speak English fluently with you. you must explain to them how to make the sentence , how make the question ? and then explain tenses to them , I am studying English so I wrote this speech . you free do anything . i am just write my opinion 
god with u 

It's hard to all members to speak English fluently with you. You should explain to them how to make a sentence, how to make a question and then explain tenses. I am studying English so I wrote this speech . You are free to do anything. I am just writing my opinion 
God with you*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 أغسطس 2010)

*
I'm sorry if I intrude myself in your subject, but I read your correction and I found something wrong.
I'm sorry again.*


----------



## صوت الحـق (8 أغسطس 2010)

Oh, you are welcome. But I am sorry this is my correction and I am giving a suggestion for them.


But if how you used the ( after how?


See

*This is your responsibility on this subject;( wrong) how to explain the English grammar, and how can teach English to all members and make them speak it. 
But in fact, I don't (this is a past) see a baby without teeth eats food, but drinks the milk first then eats (this is right  )


* [QUOTE*I'm sorry if I intruded myself in your subject, but I read your corrections and I found somethings wrong.
I'm sorry again*][/QUOTE]



No worries sister. I had a mistake but it is very good that you did that because helping me with others.


Thanks


Do not forget I am taking what they say and correct it without changing.


----------



## صوت الحـق (8 أغسطس 2010)

Sorry not after how but before how


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أغسطس 2010)

also how ?


----------



## صوت الحـق (9 أغسطس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> also how ?




You can't ask in this way

What else?


Wait and do the homework


----------



## rana1981 (9 أغسطس 2010)

صوت الحـق قال:


> Oh, you are welcome. But I am sorry this is my correction and I am giving a suggestion for them.
> 
> 
> But if how you used the ( after how?
> ...



*Also here I'm talking in general and I didn’t use a time so I use simple present, and I can write correction without s but you can't put s with something.​*
No worries sister. I had a mistake but it is very good that you did that because helping me with others.

*Don`t worry sister​*Thanks


Do not forget I am taking what they say and correct it without changing.[/QUOTE]


 you have to use ; because yo no dear


----------



## صوت الحـق (17 أغسطس 2010)

الظرف

تتكون جملة الظرف من


صفة + ly

يعني صفة منتهية بly

مع مراعاة الصفات الشاذة التي لا تاخذ ly  



Good ==> well


الاستعمالات :


1 - تستعمل كظروف تعديل

He walked *quickly* towards the door.


Sally sat *silently* waiting for somebody else to speak first.



2 - تستعمل الظروف لتعديل الصفات

The game was outrageously expensive.


3- تستعمل الظروف لتعديل ظروف اخرى


She spoke *extremely* confidently.


سوف يتم اضافة التمارين لاحقا


اي سؤال انا جاهز


----------



## صوت الحـق (25 أغسطس 2010)

Adjectives الصفات






تستعمل الصفات لتعديل او وصف الاسماء باللغه الانكليزية


تنتهي الصفات بالمقاطع

"-ive," "-ous," "-y," "-ful," "-ent"


كما و هناك صفات شاذة (لا تاخذ هذه المقاطع ولا تنطبق عليها هذه القاعده)


مثال

I drive a big truck 


My brother writes a *beautiful   stories.



* *Adjectives*

*FORM*

  There are many different adjective endings including "-ive," "-ous,"  "-y," "-ful," "-ent" and many others. "Attractive," "envious," "lazy,"  "beautiful," and "intelligent" are all adjectives.






 I drive a big truck 


 My brother writes a *beautiful   stories.



ملاحظة
الموضوع قصير جدا و سهل جدا سوف يتبعه موضوع قصير ايضا و تمرينات تخص هذا  الموضوع و الموضوع القادم مع موضوع الظروف ( الموضوع السابق)




اي سؤال انا جاهز
*


----------

